# What could this be?



## Shuffinator (May 2, 2017)

New builder grade sod and have had these pop up. Pretty thick roots and hard to pull up as one.


----------



## dicko1 (Oct 25, 2019)

Google pictures of Curly Dock or Groundsel. See if anything matches. It's hard to tell with it curled up like that. You must have wacked it good!


----------



## Shuffinator (May 2, 2017)

Next round of weeds coming in. Any clue?


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

Shuffinator said:


> Next round of weeds coming in. Any clue?


That looks like johnsongrass to me.


----------

